# Hi all, I`m new & at end of 2ww



## cmillie (May 12, 2008)

Hi all, 
I am Caroline & my DP & I have been TTC for the last 2 1/2 years, I am 42, 43 in July, DP is 40. I am afraid my biological clock is running out!
We managed to conceive last year in May, devastatingly M/C at 7 weeks  , my consultant wanted us to keep trying naturally for 6 months as we were compatible together, nothing happened, I tried 3 months of clomid with no outcome. It is agreed that we try another 3 months of clomid, 2 with timed ovulation triggered with an injection, the third with IUI. If that doesn`t work it will be IVF.
I have had one course of the evil clomid & now at the end of 2WW , tearing my hair out with anticipation. I have been having acupuncture & I am sure there is something she is not telling me, she told me to rest for the next few days, don`t lift anything heavy, are my boobs sore, am I weeing a lot!! In answer to that, yes my boobs are sore & I am weeing a lot, also very tearful & confused
Help! is there anyone out there that can help me, any advice would be gratefully received, I am so glad to have found this support network.


----------



## froggie55 (May 17, 2008)

Hi, I too am new to this site.  It certainly sounds like you may be showing signs of pregnancy  sending positive vibes your way.  I had first IUI on wednesday, so am only at the beginning of the dreaded 2 ww.


----------



## cmillie (May 12, 2008)

Hi, I am trying not get get too excited, very anxious time. Good luck to you with the dreaded 2WW, try to keep busy, I know it doesn`t stop you thinking but the time does pass quicker  to you to


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello I am a newbie too having been a guest a number of times. Am on first cycle of ICSI and due to go for EC next week. Here's to wishing   to good news   at the end of your 2ww.

Mary - Lou


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Caroline

Welcome to FF, so sorry to read about your M/C last year and the problems you've had with TTC since.  Not sure about the accupunturist - sometimes we can read what we want to read into situations - I know I do! Sore boobs and weeing a lot does sound good though.

Anyway good luck on your  , when is your test date?

Froggie and Mary-lou good luck to you two as well.  Lots of    to you all

 and x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Caroline, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry to hear of your miscarriage last year.  it must be so difficult to be going through this process with all that behind you.

It's generally accepted that clomid, if it's got a chance of workign at all, will do so within about the first 6 cycles so, quite right that you try a few more goes and the timed intercourse / trigger injections will help I am sure. At least you'll know you're doing everything at the right time and that you have given it a good chance of working. 
It's difficult to say what your symptoms might mean as, rather cruelly, the ovulation trigger jab they give you is the same hormone produced during pregnancy and, as such can mimic the symptoms of pregnancy for a while after taking it too. That might well explain the sore boobs and the tearfulness. Then again, I have heard it said that acupuncturists can "tell" if you are pregnant or not by the speed / feel of your pulse so, perhaps she knows something you don't yet?  
I do hope that it's all a good sign though and you are, indeed, pregnant as you type. 
How long do you have until you have to test? 

You might find it helpful to check out the LComid and the 2ww boards here on FF whiel you are waiting to test as I think you will get quite a lot of support there:

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

And here's a couple more links you might want to look over:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Please do keep in touch on this thread and let us know how you get on with this go.  it's going to be a  for you. 

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Caroline and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

Im sorry to read you suffered a miscarriage but wanted to wish you loads of luck with the clomid and that it ends with a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Caroline i really wanted to wish you lots of luck hon       

keep us posted 

Love Hopeful x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just wanted to say welcome and wish you loads of luck.

Tracy xxx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi there!

I'm also in my 2ww having had a laparoscopy on day 4 of this cycle and also a urine infection (post op) so DH and I are saying out loud that this month there is no chance but I've not had any spotting yet so am still hopeful. 

Really hope you have some good news.

Katie4 x


----------



## cmillie (May 12, 2008)

Hi all,
Can I just say it`s fantastic to have all this support from people who have all of this advice   .
Came to the end of the 2WW with a huge bump on sunday morning with the terrible AF    . I can`t stop crying, I really thought I could be pregnant this time, with the way I felt & what the acupuncturist said, I just wanted to stay in bed with the quilt over my head for ever! I am starting another cycle of clomid today, so I know I will be crying, moody, irrational for the foreseeable future  . Also have to make appointment with the fertility nurses to arrange another scan, another month slipped by.

Also good luck to Katie4, froggie55 & mary-lou   
I will keep in touch
Carolinexxxx


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh Caroline, I'm so sorry to read your news, don't know what else to say really.  Sending you lots of love and    

xxxxx


----------



## froggie55 (May 17, 2008)

Dear Caroline
Sending great big hugs to you  This whole journey is one fraught with high emotions, be kind to yourself, you deserve lots of love and being looked after, wishing you the best of luck for your next cycle


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Caroline

I am sat here wondering what to write cause words don't always convey what we mean. All I can say or do is  send you a great big .


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh Caroline I am sorry it wasn't a BFP for you this time.  It's never easy but even less so if you've got your hopes up and are feeling particu;lraly positive. HUge hugs hun, I hope you can bounce back from this and try again soon. 

C~x


----------



## cmillie (May 12, 2008)

Hi all,
Thank you all for your kind thoughts & wishes . I am hanging in there & have started another cycle of clomid , great support from all at FF & my family.
I saw my acupuncturist today & she was sad I wasn`t pregnant , she said she didn`t *think* I was pregnant but was 100% positive I was last week, my pulse was strong, not now, my AF was very heavy & clots, she thinks the embryo didn`t stick so I lost it & my progesterone levels are low, also said if I was in same position again that I should take time off work. It has crossed my mind to give up work as the stress levels are high & it is a very physical job, on your feet 8 hours a day & lifting heavy things!! But what do I do if not getting pregnant, no job no money !
Anyway, time to go, get up for work at 5am so should really be in bed now, what a life.
Good night
Caroline xxxx


----------

